# Another malnourished puppy thread :(



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Its a bit of a long story and I know puppies should not be taken from their mother before 8-9 weeks however myself and my sister have taken them at 6 (just coming up to 7 now) weeks old for their health and well being.

We have brother and sister from a litter of 8 GSD's. All was fine up until 4 weeks old we went to see the puppies and all looked fine, mum was a little on the thin side which was to be expected but after this visit we stopped receiving regular updates from the breeder and he was ignoring our calls and messages. We sent him a message asking him to contact us as we were becoming xoncerned. When he finally did message he said we could come and collect the puppies (at 6 weeks old!) as they were eating and drinking  alarm bells started to ring and so myself and my sister decided to go, not to pick them up but to see if they were ok and if they were we was going to tell the breeder we would leave them with mum for another 2 weeks.

When we got there the 4 puppies that were left hadn't even grown, they all looked like chihuahua puppies, the mum was emaciated, the house was absolutely filthy and the smell that hit us wasn't even dog/puppy/poo smell it was something else. We agreed to take our puppies for their own safety and called the RSPCA when we got home.

After giving the puppies a feed, a bath and a dose of wormer they pooed out massive roundworms longer than 10 inches in size and as thick as earthworms. After this they perked up a bit but they are still weak little puppies. We have an appointment at the vets shortly so I will update the thread.

Both puppies weigh 3lb and they are 7 weeks old tomorrow. How can you mistake a gsd for a chihuahua/yorkie puppy? Its just sickening. After reading some of the threads on here I am positive they will make a good recovery with the right care however I am really upset and angry that this was allowed to happen in the first place.

I hope this thread turns into something positive by the end and will post regular updates and photos (as soon as I know how) x


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad you got them out of there, poor things And I am ESPECIALLY glad you reported them..

Honestly I would keep up on whether the RSPCA follows thru and checks on the remaining puppies/mom..

Kudo's to you for saving them, I hope they'll feel better soon and on the road to recovery


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope this has worked. The first photo is of my girl. You can see her head is not in proportion with her body. 

The second picture and third picture is of the little boy.


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm glad you got them out of there, poor things And I am ESPECIALLY glad you reported them..
> 
> Honestly I would keep up on whether the RSPCA follows thru and checks on the remaining puppies/mom..
> 
> Kudo's to you for saving them, I hope they'll feel better soon and on the road to recovery


Thank you  I hope so too x


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

That is disgusting. This is similar to the way that I acquired my GSD, though he wasn't quite as thin as this. Those poor puppies!!! I am so glad that you took them!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

omg she is a cute little thing


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been feeding her with 1-2 tablespoons of mashed wet puppy food and also puppy biscuits softened in lactol imbetween. She's also had some scrambled egg.

How often should I be feeding her and should she still be having night feeds? People have advised to give her wheatabix but I'm not sure I should be feeding her on lots of different things?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I'm biting my tongue hard. I'm glad they're in loving homes now


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm so glad you took the puppies home and now are in a loving home, they look like sweet pups! Keep us updated on what happens, hopefully the breeder will be prosecuted!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Feed 3-4x a day if you can, she shouldn't need food in the middle of the night if that's what you're asking. 

You can soften food with just warm water and don't worry about putting weight on her right now, the good food and deworming will help her gain and grow. It's healthier for a slow steady gain for puppies


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

We took them to the vets and the good news is that they don't have a temperature or any infection. They have given us another wormer to make sure the worms are properly killed off. We wormed them with drontal puppy suspension on saturday and the vets have given us panacur today to give over the next 3 days.

We have paid for a puppy pack too which includes their first and second injections, worming treatment, a years worth of nail cutting, 4 weeks insurance and 10% off neutering so they will be having their first injection next week.

I feel much better knowing they don't have any nasty infections. Just a case of building them up now. The little girl is 1.6 kilos/3.56 pounds and the little boy is 1.4 kilos which is 3.09 pounds.

Will keep you updated on their progress. Thanks for everyones replies


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just fostered a puppy with terrible round worms that 5 days of panacur didn't kill off. I gave him him diatomaceous earth and that seems to finish killing the adult worms. You can give that for 7 days. AT that weight I would only give 1/2 teaspoon per day.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

very cute puppies. Glad they are doing Ok. Breeder definitely needs to be punished and shouldn't be breeding anymore pups. Good job at getting them out of there.


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Quick update. The pups saw the vet on monday and they said their temperatures were fine, no sign of infection or anything worrying. The pups were wormed with drontal puppy suspension by us on sunday which did a good job at getting the worms out and every time they went to the toilet there were no worms afterwards. However on their check up with the vet, the vet insisted we treat them with panacur on a 3 day treatment plan straight away even though we told her they had already been wormed. She said they needed the panacur to make sure the eggs were killed.

We took her advice and I gave mine the panacur two days after giving drontal and my puppy became very ill. She was being sick until there was nothing left in her stomach, shaking and crying and was in bad pain with her stomach. I took her back to the vet and said she was fine before she had the panacur but the vet denied it was that and blamed it on the worms! She took her temperature and said it was a little low. She then messed about trying to get blood from her leg which with a malnourished puppy obviously didn't happen so she took it from her neck. The blood results came back as 'fine' apart from her being anaemic.

The vet then gave her 3 injections. One was an antibiotic. I questioned this because she said the day before that there was no sign of infection and she didn't have a high temperature. She also gave her an anti-sickness injection and a painkilling injection.

They charged me £108.00 for all this (a consultation is £25 so the injections were £26 each?) I only paid £30 and they can whistle for the rest.

If they hadn't given us the panacur in the first place the puppy would have been fine.

She is better today and has been eating well. I will be taking her to a different vets from now on.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

poor little thing Yes I think I would be looking for a new vet..Glad she is in your capable hands tho.


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Little picture update. We have had the puppies for 7 days and they look better already  my little girl has recovered from her sickness and has been eating well although she's very fussy haha. My sisters little boy pup is food orientated so he has already learned how to sit, give his paw and retire to his bed when my sister is steaming the floors  hes as bright as a button and looks like he loves to learn whereas my girl is just happy with a full belly and a place to sleep. As you can see from the photos her favourite place is her puppy pee pads!

Heres Samantha:


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Heres Ike:


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> poor little thing Yes I think I would be looking for a new vet..Glad she is in your capable hands tho.


Thanks Jakoda


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are so stinken cute and look much perkier for sure..Ears are going up!! Good sign))


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you  is it normal for puppies to have completely black poop with no smell sometimes? Its not sticky and tarry and its more sloppy and chalky. She has started to have more normal looking poops inbetween but still no smell.

The vet did say her bloods came back as her being anaemic so I'm wondering if the black in her poop is iron she is losing? However I know in humans your poop turns black when you're actually taking iron medication.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it could be, I was told at one point, really black tarry poops, could be blood in it?

I think maybe I'd take a sample of it to the vet just to check it out to be on the safe side.


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Little update. Their poop has gone back to normal now and they are due to be wormed again tomorrow.

My girl weighs 7lb at 8 weeks 3 days and at 8 weeks the little boy weighed just over 6lb so they have more than doubled in weight. Still not good but better! Little boy has had his first injection and little girl is due hers next week.

This is my little girl who is now called Liesl x


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Little boy Ike


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are sooooo CUTE! getting bigger and look so much healthier)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi KatieX!
So glad you rescued these little darlings.
I know that Homeopathy is very prominent in England. Is it possible for you to find a Holistic Vet? The reason I ask is b/c a holistic vet will measure the vaccination serum to the weight of your pup instead of giving them the entire amount, they will space them appropriately, and give them single doses instead of a 5 in one. With these pups being in such distress and sickly, I worry about them getting over-inoculated which would pull down their immune system. They could also suggest homeopathic remedies which can help to balance their bodies.
Just something to think about.
Good luck to you and your sister.
Moms


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

What a wonderful pup mom you are! Your baby (and your sisters) look so much better and are just so darn cute! Keep doing what you are doing and thank you for getting them out of there!


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

They Look Fantastic!  God Bless.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Good for you to rescue and take care of those adorable puppies!


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind words and support  I am happy to say that they are well on their way to becoming gorgeous healthy dogs. I'm so surprised that they have recovered so quickly.

Here are some photos of my girl she is now 11lb at 10 weeks old. The photo where she is stood in front of the tv unit was taken today. The others are over the past week with her new blanket


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

And here is Ike the boy who is 10lb now. I love those ears and that funny face! He's so cute. And his favourite sleeping place is the floor by the way lol! He does have a nice comfy bed


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

How precious!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you did a great job with these two, they look Fantastic!


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

wow they look amazing, what a difference form first pictures. do are doing great work!!!


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a very similar story and so relieved to read this thread! Please udate with weight and pic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Wel they are just coming up to 16 weeks old and are doing fantastic! To think they were 3lb to start with! Here's my girl.


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

And heres the boy


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

crazyboutashepherd said:


> I have a very similar story and so relieved to read this thread! Please udate with weight and pic!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sorry to hear this  I hope he/she makes a full recovery. Our two are almost 16 weeks and are around 23lb which is still not perfect but they are healthy and catching up! Keep us updated on ur little one x


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

They look fantastic!


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow! They turned out beautiful! My pup is doing great! He has been keeping up with the the age and weight you previously posted. He was up to 12 lbs at 10 weeks. So now I'm shooting for at least 23 lbs at 16 weeks  haha. Thanks for the update! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katiex (Sep 30, 2013)

Just had to post this picture of my stunning girl


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

boy they look good ! you've done a great job .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is GORGEOUS kudos to you , lucky girl she is


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

This is just amazing!!! Thank you for helping these pups! Crazy difference!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Great job! They look amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

